# msdev.exe is not a valid win32 application



## Hoit666 (Oct 5, 2004)

ok i have been having this problem with microsoft visual c++ 6.0 and other .net complilers, and other compilers in general. i try to open the compiler, or try to open a file that uses microsoft visual c++ 6.0 and it come up with the error "C:\Program files\MIcrosoft Visual Studio\Common\MSdev98\Bin\MSDEV.EXE is not a valid Win32 application" for some reason microsoft visual fox pro 6.0 and visualbasic 6.0 will work, but all other compilers come up with similar error. i have tried reinstalling, and computer tech support, but none of them helped at all, i was hoping a bunch of smart people like yourselfes might be able to help  

I am running windows xp home ed. on a compaq presario.
if you need more info please ask.
THX.
Hoit666


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

I've moved you to Developement, as they may have come across this before 

Regards

eddie


----------

